# Négociation dans un apple store possible ou non ??



## greenhoouse (10 Décembre 2012)

bonsoir;

les périodes de fêtes approchant j'ai décidé de m'offrir un ipad et avec d'autre personne en offrir un a un de mes proche.
Après tout est dans le titre. es qu'il est possible de négociez les prix dans un apple store ou non ?:rateau:

sachant que j'ai déjà acheté 
1 iphone 5 et 1 MacBook Pro Retina 15''  il y a moins de 6mois....
Se serait donc sympa de pouvoir accédé a une petit réduc' .

Dans tout les cas j'essayerai d'ici la fin de la semaine de négociez je vous en tiendrais au courant. Sauf si tout le monde me dit que c'est perdu d'avance :hein:

merci


----------



## edd72 (10 Décembre 2012)

C'est qui est passé est passé (tes trucs acheté il y a 6 mois).

Maintenant, tu veux juste acheter 2 iPads, je doute que la quantité donne lieu à une réduction (et même s'il y en avait beaucoup plus) mais tu peux demander.

Soyons réaliste deux minutes, les iPads qui ne seront pas vendus à toi seront vendus à d'autres...


----------



## greenhoouse (10 Décembre 2012)

par mois de 6 mois je voulais dire 3mois même pas ^^



> Soyons réaliste deux minutes, les iPads qui ne seront pas vendus à toi seront vendus à d'autres...



certes mais apple a quelque difficultés financière cet ans ci et perd de la marge au niveau des tablettes. Donc autant pouvoir rêvé  j'irais mercredi je vous tiens au courant de ce qu'il en sera


----------



## flotow (10 Décembre 2012)

Non


----------



## Locke (10 Décembre 2012)

greenhoouse a dit:


> par mois de 6 mois je voulais dire 3mois même pas ^^
> 
> 
> 
> certes mais apple a *quelque difficultés financière* cet ans ci et perd de la marge au niveau des tablettes. Donc autant pouvoir rêvé  j'irais mercredi je vous tiens au courant de ce qu'il en sera



Ah bon, c'est nouveau, donc ils attendant après toi.  Sérieusement, avec tout ce que j'ai, que nenni, aucune remise, aucun geste.

Allez, ne rêve pas, les prix sont fixés par Apple, point barre. La seule remise possible dans une grande surface, est sur le modèle d'exposition. Ne rêve pas non plus, ceux qui travaillent dedans sont déjà passés.


----------



## edd72 (10 Décembre 2012)

Ben déjà, j'espère que tu t'exprimes mieux que tu n'écris, dans le cas contraire ce n'est même pas la peine d'espérer ;p

Et Apple n'a aucune difficulté financière... 
Les bénéfices d'Apple continuent d'être énorme, faut savoir lire: +60% sur ses bénéfices, +45% sur son chiffre d'affaire par rapport à l'exercice de l'année précédente, si tu appelles ça avoir des difficultés financières, tout le monde voudrait en avoir!


----------



## Sly54 (10 Décembre 2012)

Je pense que la négo dans un Apple store, c'est mort; trop impersonnel.

Par contre, chez un "petit" revendeur (APR), why not : mais pas sur le prix de l'iPad, mais plutôt sur une prestation (installation, formation, etc.)


----------



## Etienne000 (10 Décembre 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je pense que la négo dans un Apple store, c'est mort; trop impersonnel.
> 
> Par contre, chez un "petit" revendeur (APR), why not : mais pas sur le prix de l'iPad, mais plutôt sur une prestation (installation, formation, etc.)



Les APR n'ont pas le droit de faire de réduc sur l'iPad... 

Et franchement, la question est bête : Vous négociez les pots de yaourt chez Carrefour parce que vous en avez acheté il y a 3 mois vous ?


----------



## edd72 (10 Décembre 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Et franchement, la question est bête : Vous négociez les pots de yaourt chez Carrefour parce que vous en avez acheté il y a 3 mois vous ?



Alors, en fait, avec ma carte de fidélité, ça me crédite des points qui sont convertis en euros, ce qui me permet d'avoir les yaourts suivants avec une réduction...


----------



## Sly54 (10 Décembre 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Les APR n'ont pas le droit de faire de réduc sur l'iPad...


Ce qui correspond à peu près à ce que j'ai écrit


----------



## t-bo (10 Décembre 2012)

Les Apple Store c'est pas leboncoin, et encore moins le souc ou le bled ! C'est quoi ces gens qui veulent tout négocier...


----------



## edd72 (10 Décembre 2012)

t-bo a dit:


> Les Apple Store c'est pas leboncoin, et encore moins le souc ou le bled ! C'est quoi ces gens qui veulent tout négocier...



Ce n'est pas nouveau. 
Dans les années 80/90, ça se faisait pas mal dans les Darty/Boulanger/Conforama mais c'était pour des gros factures (genre la TV énorme + le magnétoscope 12 têtes + l'ampli et les enceintes... bref des achats plusieurs dizaines de milliers de francs).


----------



## greenhoouse (10 Décembre 2012)

je pense surtout que c'est les gens qui on peur de négocier et qui se dise ''bon les prix sont fixés et puis c'est tout''

et bien non j'ai téléphoné cet après midi aux services apple et je leur est demander si oui ou non je pouvais espéré un geste de leur part:

et la, contrairement a toutes donnés reçu le services ma répondu '' effectivement des remise peuvent être faite a partir d'un certain seuil d'achat'' . j'ai donc poursuivit en y demandant se seuil de combien était-il et je lui exposé ma condition....

elle ma répondu 
 ''une réduction sera possible d'environ une 50ene d'euros par tranche de 2000e mais je ne peut pas vous précisé exactement car il y a beaucoup de différences suivant les revendeur et suivant le store; des justificatif d'achat vous seront également surement demandé''

voila en attendant que je soit aller au store et que j'ai ma réponse définitive.



> Les Apple Store c'est pas leboncoin, et encore moins le souc ou le bled ! C'est quoi ces gens qui veulent tout négocier...


il s'agit juste de gens moins bête et moins abrutis par la société de consommation  (c'est pas pour autant que j'ai les moyen de me paye de belle chose que je suis obligé de les payer le prix fort....) donc ta réflexion t-bo est digne d'un beau mouton 

je vous livre la fin de mon histoire demain si j'ai le temps de passer a l'AS sinon mercredi 
effectivement je suis pas très fort a l'écrit edd72 mais je sais me faire comprendre c'est déjà sa  

merci quand même pour vos réponse malgré tout


----------



## t-bo (10 Décembre 2012)

Et toi tu dois faire parti de ceux qui arrivent dans tous les magasins pour négocier chaque achat, rien de plus énervant ce type de client.

T'as un prix affiché, *tu prends ou tu pars*. Quand je vends sur leboncoin j'ai horreur des gens qui viennent négocier le prix à chaque fois, alors que le prix affiché est déjà justifié.

Et comme te l'a dit Apple, les réductions c'est que sur de gros montants. Ce qui à ce niveau peut paraitre un peu plus normal de négocier, mais pas pour acheter une seule pomme. :mouais:


----------



## greenhoouse (10 Décembre 2012)

je négocie pas tout le temps mais quand j'ai claqué 4 000 dans un même magasin en environ 3 mois une petite réduction c'est quand même pas trop demandé.

de plus elle m'as dit a partir de 2 000e et en je lui avait présenté mon cas elle m'as bien dit qu'il était possible de demander un réduction... je verrais bien se que me diront l'AS et puis qui ne tente rien n'as rien.

Si tu le fais pas tant pis pour toi... c'est pas pour sa que je te critique.c'est ton choix c'est tout. Mais je peux comprendre que sa énerve quand quelqu'un négocie un prix même si c'est un des principe du capitalisme.
 J'imagine que les responsable commerciaux d'apple ne se gène pas pour négocier les prix de l'alu ou des composant alors pourquoi moi je ne pourrais pas ?


----------



## r e m y (10 Décembre 2012)

Ca me rappelle un quincailler dans mon village d'enfance. 
Dans sa vitrine il avait mis une ardoise avec ce mot:

Si vous trouvez moins cher ailleurs.... allez acheter ailleurs!


----------



## t-bo (10 Décembre 2012)

greenhoouse a dit:


> J'imagine que les responsable commerciaux d'apple ne se gène pas pour négocier les prix de l'alu ou des composant alors pourquoi moi je ne pourrais pas ?



Ils ne se gènent pas, car il n'en achète pas qu'un.


----------



## greenhoouse (10 Décembre 2012)

t-bo a dit:


> Ils ne se gènent pas, car il n'en achète pas qu'un.



aux départ ils ont bien du négocié avec de petites sommes avant d'être une grande firme :bebe:


----------



## Etienne000 (11 Décembre 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ce qui correspond à peu près à ce que j'ai écrit



Je précise en disant que de toute manière, aucun réduc n'est possible en étant prof ou étudiant... Donc sans l'être, c'est pas possible non plus. 

@Edd : Pas de carte fidélité chez Apple


----------



## Akerloof (11 Décembre 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Je précise en disant que de toute manière, aucun réduc n'est possible en étant prof ou étudiant... Donc sans l'être, c'est pas possible non plus.
> 
> @Edd : Pas de carte fidélité chez Apple



Faux, je peut acheter l'iPad Mini  à  partir de 295&#8364;, le 4 à partir de 452&#8364;  (par unité) .. Il s'agit de réduction enseignement supérieur.. 



greenhoouse a dit:


> aux départ ils ont bien du négocié avec de petites sommes avant d'être une grande firme :bebe:



Tu as bien raison, tu as le droit de négocier,  je comprends même pas comment on peut critiquer ce principe. Apple négocie par principe et en permanence sur tout (exemple: absence de fontaine d'eau qui entrainé une grève dans un APR) si on est incapable de faire de même il faut laisser la liberté aux autres le faire, non ??


----------



## JaiLaTine (11 Décembre 2012)

Essaye qui tente rien n'a rien


----------



## Etienne000 (11 Décembre 2012)

Akerloof a dit:


> Faux, je peut acheter l'iPad Mini  à  partir de 295, le 4 à partir de 452  (par unité) .. Il s'agit de réduction enseignement supérieur..



Ya pas de réduc sur les iPad même pour les Apple Store AOC... 

Et je bénéficie aussi d'une réduction prof (Dans l'enseignement supérieur), et je confirme...

Et tu négocies quand t'achètes de la quantité (Ce qui est normal), pas quand t'achètes un ou deux iPad...


----------



## greenhoouse (12 Décembre 2012)

VERDICT:
je me suis donc rendu a l'AS de ma ville et comme je l'ai dit j'ai demander réduction en montrant au vendeur mes factures de mon Iphones et de mon macbook pro. Et la a ma grande surprise même pas besoin de ''négocié''. Il m'as proposé une offre (car je voulais prendre un clavier bluthooth avec mon ipad). Il m'as donc proposé soit de diminué le tarif d'un Ipad de 63euros ou alors il me donner le clavier gratuitement.
j'ai donc prix le clavier le clavier coutant légèrement plus cher que 63euros j'y est demander pourquoi il ne me faisait pas la même réduction sur le clavier. Il m'as donc répondu que leur marge étant plus importante sur les accessoires il était plus facile pour eux de casser le prix.

Voila pour mon histoire

Mais je ne m'en suis pas arrêté la est je lui est donc demander si ma démarche était souvent faite par les clients.
Il m'as avoué que non (je m'en douté ayant vu ce forum) j'ai donc continué en y demande d'après lui pourquoi: voila ce qu'il m'as répondu grosso modo:

''je pense que les clients on peur de demander car il s'agit d'une firme haut de gamme et qu'il croit donc les prix invariable ; alors que pourtant auparavant je travaillé dans des magasins tels que but ou la fnac et la par contre les clients hésité moins lors de l'achat de télé notamment."

ensuite j'ai partager avec lui une petite discussion sur les Mac et la musique (étant lui aussi un musicien)

Le vendeur a était vraiment aimable (comme toujours chez apple) ; toujours un grand sourire et c'était un plaisir de parler avec lui.

donc voila encore une fois ''qui ne tente rien n'as rien'' 
la discussion est donc possible avec apple :rateau:
60euros de remise c'est déjà énorme je trouve et je ne regrette pas d'avoir fait la démarche 
a tout se qui veulent s'y tenter libre a eux


----------



## r e m y (12 Décembre 2012)

Profites-en pour acheter un correcteur orthographique!


----------



## edd72 (12 Décembre 2012)

En tout cas, content pour toi


----------



## greenhoouse (12 Décembre 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Profites-en pour acheter un correcteur orthographique!



AH OUI voila c'est ça que j'avais oublier ! 

non c'est vrai tu as raison remy je vais faire des efforts promis; au message précédent je l'ai écrit de mon iphone est c'est vrais que avec l'iphone je ne relis pas. Mais bon malgré tout quand même j'arrive a me faire comprendre même si mes messages sont bourrés de faute je te l'accorde

sincèrement navré

en tout cas merci de vos réponses et de votre participations quelles soit positives ou négatives  

j'espère peut-être avoir aider certaines personnes


----------



## foggarty (13 Décembre 2012)

Et sur 2 MBP on peut espérer avoir 2 Magic Mouse ? Sinon autant aller chez un autre revendeur pour éviter la foule de l'Apple Store ?!


----------



## Etienne000 (13 Décembre 2012)

foggarty a dit:


> Et sur 2 MBP on peut espérer avoir 2 Magic Mouse ? Sinon autant aller chez un autre revendeur pour éviter la foule de l'Apple Store ?!



L'Apple Store a un très grand avantage par rapport aux revendeurs : Si t'es pas content de ton produit sous 15 jours, ils te remboursent sans faire de vagues...


----------



## Sly54 (13 Décembre 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> L'Apple Store a un très grand avantage par rapport aux revendeurs : Si t'es pas content de ton produit sous 15 jours, ils te remboursent sans faire de vagues...


C'est vrai que c'est un sacré avantage.

Qui se fait malheureusement au détriment du revendeur, alors qu'avoir un revendeur près de chez soi (et son SAV, quand il est de qualité) est un énorme avantage.

Il faut donc choisir entre avantage à court terme ou avantage à long terme


----------



## greenhoouse (13 Décembre 2012)

moi je pense aussi que l'AS est mieux surtout niveaux garantis ou il sont souvent peu compétent...
Sinon pourquoi tu ne commande pas via leur site ou par téléphone ?


----------



## Etienne000 (13 Décembre 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> C'est vrai que c'est un sacré avantage.
> 
> Qui se fait malheureusement au détriment du revendeur, alors qu'avoir un revendeur près de chez soi (et son SAV, quand il est de qualité) est un énorme avantage.
> 
> Il faut donc choisir entre avantage à court terme ou avantage à long terme



Lorsque j'ai eu des soucis avec mon Rétina, mon revendeur n'a rien voulu savoir, j'ai du aller à l'Apple Store pour qu'ils changent ma machine. 

Donc oui, mon prochain Mac acheté neuf, ce sera à l'Apple Store.


----------



## Sly54 (13 Décembre 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Lorsque j'ai eu des soucis avec mon Rétina, mon revendeur n'a rien voulu savoir, j'ai du aller à l'Apple Store pour qu'ils changent ma machine.


Tous les revendeurs ne se valent pas, j'en ai eu l'expérience il y a longtemps.
Mais quand on trouve un revendeur qui tient bien la route et qui a un bon SAV, autant (avis perso) acheter chez lui


----------



## greenhoouse (13 Décembre 2012)

je me permet juste de revenir sur le sujet de la négociation... c'est vrais que que je me suis sentis un peu intrus en disant que je voulais négocié un prix.

Donc voila juste pour information il y a aujourd'hui ''envoyé spécial'' dont la première partis concerné la négociation. a voir pour se que cela intéresse.

 la troisième partis concerne les usine  Foxconn notamment sous traitant d'apple ou encore samsung, nintendo... si cela vous intéresse


----------



## iluro_64 (14 Décembre 2012)

QUESTION :

Qui est responsable des suicides chez Foxcon. La direction de l'entreprise ou Apple, le donneur d'ordre ?

Qui est responsable des suicides chez Orange-France Télécom ? La direction de l'entreprise où les abonnés au téléphone et à Internet, les donneurs d'ordres ?

Ne trouvez-vous pas curieux qu'à la vue de cet Envoyé Spécial on a l'impression que les 1,5 millions de salariés de la société chinoise ne travaille que pour Apple. Et que le seul appareil "particulièrement difficile à fabriquer" soir l'iPhone ? Il y a une sérieuse erreur de cible !!!

Si j'étais vraiment méchant je dirai qu'il s'agit d'un sujet propagandiste anti Pomme. Je pense surtout qu'il s'agit d'un sujet mal préparé, mal ficelé, et pas du tout argumenté non pas pour cause de malhonnêteté, mais pour cause de climat social, avec une tendance très nette à faire du sensationnel. Niveau de reportage indigne des productrices de cette émission.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2012)

N'importe comment, _une direction d'entreprise applique la politique voulue par les actionnaires_, et cela égal où se trouve l'entreprise. La délocalisation, amène un effet pervers en plus, fabriquer plus pour moins cher, surtout au niveau de la masse salariale. Le jour où certains peuples émergents se réveilleront, la délocalisation n'aura plus l'effet escompté, c'est bien ce qui arrive avec les re-localisations encore timides mais bien réelles.

Par contre, je me vois mal négocier le prix d'achat de mon prochain Mac. Laissons cela aux entreprises, écoles et institutions, qui achètent en gros volumes ou qui vont permettre à Apple d'étendre l'implémentation de ses produits.


----------



## greenhoouse (14 Décembre 2012)

iluro_64 a dit:


> QUESTION :
> 
> Qui est responsable des suicides chez Foxcon. La direction de l'entreprise ou Apple, le donneur d'ordre ?
> 
> ...



Je suis d'accord il cible vraiment trop apple dans leur reportage. Alors que pourtant foxconn est aussi sous traitant de Apple, Motorola, Dell, Groupe Samsung, Microsoft, Amazon, Nintendo, Hewlett-Packard, LG Group, HTC, Acer Incorporated, Asus, Lenovo, Huawei, Nokia, ZTE

et je dis haut et fort qu'il s'agit de la propagande anti-pomme. surtout dans le titre ''la face cachée d'apple'' ou encore au début lorsque je le journaliste ne s'intéresse a montrer sa video que a l'apple store.

c'est vrais aussi que se reportage part dans tout les sens et est mal ficelé on ne voit pas ou ils veulent en venir a part essayer de décrédibilisé apple.. je trouve sa navrant pour des journaliste censé être neutre et avoir de la répartis.


----------



## JustTheWay (14 Décembre 2012)

iluro_64 a dit:


> QUESTION :
> 
> Qui est responsable des suicides chez Foxcon. La direction de l'entreprise ou Apple, le donneur d'ordre ?
> 
> ...



Et pourtant, APPLE souhaite une image écolo & transparente, samsung non. 
Samsung est surement autant critiquable que APPLE, cependant je trouve logique qu'APPLE prenne pour les autres. C'est APPLE qui a tendu le bâton pour se faire battre. On se souvient de Nike, pas des autres, j'ai pas le souvenir d'une envie de transparence de nike. Alors tu imagines bien que c'est comment dire, totalement justifié, légitime de matraquer APPLE. C'est le *retour de flamme*, logique, prévisible, d'une société qui se donne une image écolo, nickel, propre, au dessus de toutes les autres.

On ne revendique pas ce qu'on n'a pas.


----------



## iluro_64 (15 Décembre 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Et pourtant, APPLE souhaite une image écolo & transparente, samsung non.
> Samsung est surement autant critiquable que APPLE, cependant je trouve logique qu'APPLE prenne pour les autres. C'est APPLE qui a tendu le bâton pour se faire battre. On se souvient de Nike, pas des autres, j'ai pas le souvenir d'une envie de transparence de nike. Alors tu imagines bien que c'est comment dire, totalement justifié, légitime de matraquer APPLE. C'est le *retour de flamme*, logique, prévisible, d'une société qui se donne une image écolo, nickel, propre, au dessus de toutes les autres.
> 
> On ne revendique pas ce qu'on n'a pas.



Tu es bien gentil mais tu mélanges deux sujets distincts, faisant ainsi un amalgame que je qualifierai de " douteux ".

Autant je partage ton avis en ce sui concerne la pollution et l'écologie (et encore pourrait-on se mettre un peu à jour er faire quelques corrections en faveur d'Apple), autant je ne suis pas du tout d'accord en ce qui concerne le "volet social".

Je voudrais insister sur quelques faits :

Foxconn  emploie environ 1,5 millions de personnes. Le nombre de suicides (connus à travers la médiatisation mondiale) est, pour le moment, inférieur au nombre des malheureux de FT-Orange, qui emploie environ 172 000 personnes. Il est très facile lorsqu'on dispose d'un pouvoir médiatique de monter en épingle les dérives de toutes sorte. En France, depuis plusieurs mois, l'on ne parle que des employés des hauts fourneaux d'Arcelor-Mittal (je n'ai rien contre), pour lesquels la probabilité de mise au chômage est grande. Mais qui parle des milliers de personnes qui, chaque jour, deviennent de nouveaux chômeurs ? Personne, hormis quelques "bonnes âmes" qui ont trouvé dans cette constatation le moyen d'attaquer les syndicats.

Pour en revenir à Apple et à Foxconn, il faut avant tout s'intéresser à la permissivité des autorités chinoises en matière de main d'uvre et qui ont  l'ambition affichée de devenir (c'est fait), d'être (c'est en cours) et de rester (c'est moins sûr) l'usine de fabrication de tout ce qui peut être fabriquée. Dans le fameux reportage de France 2, pas un seul mot sur la question. Et pourquoi l'émission n'a-t-elle pas parlé de Samsung qui a de plus en plus d'ennuis du même genre ? (*voir Mac G ce jour* ). Comme par hasard, le plus sérieux concurrent d'Apple en matière de smartphones et de tablettes est Samsung, l'étoile montante de ces créneaux technologiques. Sur le créneau des téléphones à qui profite "le crime" ? On peut donc s'amuser à ce petit jeu pour chacun des appareils "gadgets" donc l'unité de compte de production est le million.

Qu'on s'attaque à Apple ou à Samsung ne me gêne pas du tout. Mais qu'on s'attaque aussi aux autres qui sont dans le même cas. Et qu'on démontre la responsabilité et la culpabilité effective de chacun.

C'est pour cela que le reportage de France 2 est à la limite de la malhonnêteté intellectuelle et que le côté bâclé de ce document est très tendancieux, dénonçant un coupable qui n'est pas le bon. France 2 peut resservir ce reportage en changeant Apple par Samsung, ou par HP, ou DELL. Mais prendra-t-elle le risque de s'attaquer aux compagnies les plus polluantes de la planète qui impose leur loi partout où on les laisse creuser un trou  en spoliant les propriétaires du sol ?


----------



## JustTheWay (15 Décembre 2012)

Et pourtant, tu connais l'effet boule de neige.

APPLE a lancé une petite boule de neige en disant que c'était une société très verte, tu fais rouler cette petite boule ... Et voilà où tu finis, et sans amalgame. 
Surtout que la conséquence directe de se proclamer écolo c'est la transparence du processus, de la création à la conception, APPLE a surement pensé que le projecteur allait être braqué uniquement sur le produit fini MAIS aussi, c'est lancer une corde médiatique, et là les ONG forcement ... se sont lâchés. 

Difficile de dire si oui ou non une société est écologique sans s'intéresser à la société APPLE ... donc sous entendu aux sous traitants.

Moi je persiste et signe, c'est totalement justifié. 

Tu vas dire mais pourquoi pas s'en prendre aux autres ? 
Parce que avant que le projecteur soit braqué sur samsung il faut que APPLE "tombe" (un peu). Normalement si APPLE "tombe", samsung n'aura jamais de projecteur par effet d'anticipation, il va de suite améliorer le tout, pour justement éviter d'attirer l'attention. Et parler de samsung en même temps que APPLE c'est également diviser l'impact (c'est "con" mais c'est comme ça, enfin c'est pas si con), et ceux qui connaissent (une large minorité) le sujet, ils font le lien d'eux mêmes APPLE => samsung et compagnie. Puis le risque c'est de lasser aussi.


Tu prends l'exemple qui pour ma part est totalement différent de Arcelor-Mittal, pourquoi dans un premier temps braquer l'attention sur ceux en CDI, et la grosse boite et non sur les emplois à coté et les petites boites. Si tu sauves pas le gros, tu sauves pas le reste non plus, et sauver les emplois à coté sans Arcelor-Mittal c'est quasiment impossible (enfin selon le domaine encore heureux). Même si encore une fois en ce moment je ne porte pas la presse dans mon c&#339;ur, je trouve logique la différence d'impact. C'est dégueulasse ceux qui vont être (ou pas) victime de la fin d'Arcelor mais au final si Arcelor s'en sort, ils seront bien content. Si ils ont que ça pour critiquer les syndicats, c'est mince, très et trop mince comparé aux reproches qu'on peut faire. :rateau:


----------



## iluro_64 (15 Décembre 2012)

Je ne peux pas partager ton analyse (entièrement) parce que, dans de telles circonstances, il faut chercher à savoir "à qui profite le crime". S'il y en a deux qui peuvent inquiéter Google, ce sont bien Apple et Samsung sur le marché des smartphones et le marché des tablettes. Ne cherche pas trop à savoir comment Google peut s'y prendre, mais les tablettes et les smartphones dont de véhicules indispensables pour véhiculer la publicité, bien plus emportants et nombreux que les ordinateurs. Google a "tué" MS sur le Net. Maintenant il lui faut tuer tout autre acteur qui gêne son action. Schmidt ne vient-ul pas de dire que Androïd venant de gagner la guerre ? Tout cela ressemble beaucoup et de plus en plus à la montée de Microsoft en d'autre temps. Le problème de Google c'est avant tout la publicité. Comme moyen il a toutes les Google APPs. Mais il manque encore une massification suffisante et incontournable via des systèmes propriétaires, comme le fait Apple, mais en plus grand.

L'écologie ? Si Green Peace, que j'assimile à une bande d'extrémistes irresponsables, s'en est pris souvent à Apple, parfois à tort parfois à raison, c'est bien davantage pour redresser son image qui n'est pas très brillante en attaquant une image très brillante.


Je pense que tu ne prends pas en compte la médiatisation, qui est devenue une sorte de  5eme ou 6eme pouvoir. Il faut en effet distinguer la médiatisation par le net et les réseaux sociaux de celle de la presse et de la télévision qui est de plus en unanime et parfois unanimement tendancieuse. Arcelor-Mittal est l'exemple même d'un combat idéologique perdu d'avance sur le plan juridique et économique. Vouloir comparer l'affaire Arcelor-Mitall à celles des constructeurs automobiles des USA momentanément "nationalisés" par l'État est une hérésie, un raisonnement paralogique. Dans l'affaire Arcelor-Mittal, l'enjeu est le conservatisme au détriment des lois. C'est malheureux à dire, mais c'est hélas ainsi. La nationalisation des constructeurs automobiles aux USA s'est faite en imposant une extrême rigueur, en fermant des usines, en licenciant près de la moitié des personnels. Deux ans plus tard, les constructeurs étaient redevenus compétitifs, rouvraient des usines qui emploient, aujourd'hui davantage de monde qu'avant leur nationalisation. La médiatisation à outrance de l'affaire Arcelor-Mitall est contre-productive. Et le perdant ne sera pas M. MITTAL. Tout comme l'action de France 2 et son reportage tendancieux.

Pour conclure en reprenant ce que j'avais dit dans le précédent post : ces médiatisations contre-productives se font au détriment de ceux dont un ne parle pas et qui mériteraient bien qu'on le fasse, tout autant, aussi, aux bénéfices de ceux dont on ne parle pas et qui mériteraient bien d''être dénoncés.


----------



## foggarty (16 Décembre 2012)

Pour en revenir au sujet, je trouve qu'acheter dans un magasin physique c'est quand même mieux, on paye, on a l'ordi, en une heure c'est fait et pas de soucis avec la livraison.
Pour en revenir à la negociation, vous pensez qu'ils feront un geste ou pas ? Je me dis qu'il vaut mieux faire travailler un revendeurqui sera plus enclin a faire un effort sur le prix ou les accessoires plutot que l'AS directement, non ?


----------



## Arsiesys (16 Décembre 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Les APR n'ont pas le droit de faire de réduc sur l'iPad...



Fondamentalement, c'est faux. Ils n'en font pas parce qu'ils ne margent pas, mais ils ont le droit.


----------



## francois67000 (16 Décembre 2012)

Je crois rêver en voyant ça ! Tu n'aura pas de remise, Apple va très bien contrairement à ce que tu dis ! Si tu te bases à l'activité boursière c'est que tu as rien compris à l'économie réel lol ! 

Donc non ne t'attend pas à une remise !! Apple n'a pas besoin de faire des remises pour faire vendre ses produits !


----------



## LittleBigFrancois (16 Décembre 2012)

Je ne me suis rendu qu'une fois dans un Apple store, pour y acheter un MacBook Pro 13" en août. J'ai donc bien pensé à prendre ma carte d'étudiant afin de profiter de l'offre back to school.Le vendeur qui s'est présenté à moi à été très sympathique, m'a très bien conseillé, puis, au moment de l'achat il vérifie ma carte et trouve dommage que mon université ne participe pas à l'offre Apple on campus, mais il me propose tout de même cette offre (une réduction de 12% il me semble ainsi qu'une grosse réduction sur Apple care) en plus de la carte cadeau de 80. Surprise en relisant le ticket de caisse : il a oublié de comptabiliser la housse à 45 que j'ai choisi!
Bref, je touche le MacBook Pro + la pochette + Apple care + 80 de carte cadeau + mountain lion pour le prix du MacBook seul.


Je pense surtout que je suis tombé sur le bon vendeur (du point de vue client), je ne suis pas sur qu'il soit facile de négocier des prix en Apple store bien qu'on ait plus de chance d'avoir une réduction qu'en achetant en ligne!


----------



## Arsiesys (16 Décembre 2012)

françois67000 : Tu n'as pas du lire le topic, l'op a bien eu une remise


----------



## tmeritan (16 Décembre 2012)

Marchander non, par contre être très en colère vis à vis d'un service non fournit, afficher ce mécontentement longuement ... à la fin vous obtenez une réduction.J'avais eu un problème avec un produit, j'étais passé au Genius Bar, j'en étais sortit très en colère, et Apple fait ce qu'il faut pour calmer la colère surtout dans leur magasins ...
Après il faut quand même une bonne raison d'être en colère !


----------



## r e m y (16 Décembre 2012)

tmeritan a dit:


> ..., et Apple fait ce qu'il faut pour calmer la colère surtout dans leur magasins ...!



C'est vrai que les vigiles sont généralement assez balèzes


----------



## jogary (16 Décembre 2012)

Pour en revenir au sujet, quand j'ai acheté mon imac 21,5 pouces, j'ai pu négocier avec apple store et i concept.

I concept me faisait une réduc, donc appel au 0800 046 046 ( apple ) et comme il ne pouvait pas me faire la réduc " étudiant" ( vu mon âge, c'est normal  ) ils m'ont proposé une réduc de 3% et sur l'apple care. 

J'ai ainsi fait 2 ou 3 aller-retour entre apple et iconcept et finalement j'ai eu 200 euros de réduc à iconcept ( 4 giga de RAM offerte à l'époque )  en gros, 1300 au lieu de 1500 .

Comme quoi, AS peut faire au moins 3% et sur l'apple care selon les produits :mouais:


----------



## jack-from-souss (16 Décembre 2012)

francois67000 a dit:


> Je crois rêver en voyant ça ! Tu n'aura pas de remise, Apple va très bien contrairement à ce que tu dis ! Si tu te bases à l'activité boursière c'est que tu as rien compris à l'économie réel lol !
> 
> Donc non ne t'attend pas à une remise !! Apple n'a pas besoin de faire des remises pour faire vendre ses produits !


 4 phrases, 5 points d'exclamations et une réponse à côté puisque l'auteur à bel et bien eu sa réduc.
YOU WIN!


----------



## r e m y (16 Décembre 2012)

jack-from-souss a dit:


> 4 phrases, 5 points d'exclamations et une réponse à côté puisque l'auteur à bel et bien eu sa réduc.
> ...



Ouais, mais depuis cette réduction incompréhensible de la part d'Apple, l'action plonge à la bourse de New York!!!


----------



## Etienne000 (16 Décembre 2012)

Arsiesys a dit:


> Fondamentalement, c'est faux. Ils n'en font pas parce qu'ils ne margent pas, mais ils ont le droit.



Fondamentalement, c'est vrai, connaissant moi même un directeur d'APR.


----------



## Arsiesys (16 Décembre 2012)

On peut jouer longtemps. Devine où je bosse.


----------



## jack-from-souss (16 Décembre 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Ouais, mais depuis cette réduction incompréhensible de la part d'Apple, l'action plonge à la bourse de New York!!!


 tu m'as tué


----------



## PierreBenoitCbn (16 Décembre 2012)

greenhoouse a dit:


> par mois de 6 mois je voulais dire 3mois même pas ^^
> 
> 
> 
> certes mais apple a quelque difficultés financière *cet ans ci* et perd de la marge au niveau des tablettes. Donc autant pouvoir rêvé  j'irais mercredi je vous tiens au courant de ce qu'il en sera



Tu m'as bien fait rire merci ! 

Ces temps-ci *


----------



## niCocoPops (16 Décembre 2012)

LittleBigFrancois a dit:


> Je ne me suis rendu qu'une fois dans un Apple store, pour y acheter un MacBook Pro 13" en août. J'ai donc bien pensé à prendre ma carte d'étudiant afin de profiter de l'offre back to school.Le vendeur qui s'est présenté à moi à été très sympathique, m'a très bien conseillé, puis, au moment de l'achat il vérifie ma carte et trouve dommage que mon université ne participe pas à l'offre Apple on campus, mais il me propose tout de même cette offre (une réduction de 12% il me semble ainsi qu'une grosse réduction sur Apple care) en plus de la carte cadeau de 80. Surprise en relisant le ticket de caisse : il a oublié de comptabiliser la housse à 45 que j'ai choisi!
> Bref, je touche le MacBook Pro + la pochette + Apple care + 80 de carte cadeau + mountain lion pour le prix du MacBook seul.
> 
> 
> Je pense surtout que je suis tombé sur le bon vendeur (du point de vue client), je ne suis pas sur qu'il soit facile de négocier des prix en Apple store bien qu'on ait plus de chance d'avoir une réduction qu'en achetant en ligne!



Ce genre d'histoire ce sont des classiques, moi j'ai fait réparer gratuitement :
- 3 Macbook blanc (top case) (extension de garanti), 
- un iPhone 4 (rayures sur la partie en metal), 
- un iPhone 3GS (vitre cassée), 
- et ma plus belle histoire un MacBook Pro 17" (hors garanti) acheté HS 30 a Emmeus, et reparer gratuitement a l'AS (pour plus de 1000 de repartaion a la base).

Dans les Apple Store es client doivent repartir avec le sourire (et ce n'est pas une joke) donc beaucoup de choses sont possible, a l'achat comme a la réparation.


----------



## njiki (16 Décembre 2012)

niCocoPops a dit:


> Ce genre d'histoire ce sont des classiques, moi j'ai fait réparer gratuitement :
> - et ma plus belle histoire un MacBook Pro 17" (hors garanti) acheté HS 30 a Emmeus, et reparer gratuitement a l'AS (pour plus de 1000 de repartaion a la base).
> 
> Dans les Apple Store es client doivent repartir avec le sourire (et ce n'est pas une joke) donc beaucoup de choses sont possible, a l'achat comme a la réparation.



A ba chapeau! Parce que pour une touche Echap d'un Macbook Alu 13" Late 2008, ils m'ont demandé de prendre rdv (quand le magasin est vide...) et ceux dans trois Apple Store...

Pour en revenir à la discussion, on peut négocier un peu "partout" dans tout ce qui est électroménager, audio-vidéo, informatique, auto, moto,... je ne comprends par pourquoi cela choque certains. J'ai par ailleurs bénéficier de 10% au lieu de 8% (8% par la réduction étudiante) comme quoi un sourire peut faire des choses^^


----------



## niCocoPops (16 Décembre 2012)

njiki a dit:


> A ba chapeau! Parce que pour une touche Echap d'un Macbook Alu 13" Late 2008, ils m'ont demandé de prendre rdv (quand le magasin est vide...) et ceux dans trois Apple Store...
> 
> Pour en revenir à la discussion, on peut négocier un peu "partout" dans tout ce qui est électroménager, audio-vidéo, informatique, auto, moto,... je ne comprends par pourquoi cela choque certains. J'ai par ailleurs bénéficier de 10% au lieu de 8% (8% par la réduction étudiante) comme quoi un sourire peut faire des choses^^



Apres ils sont chiant avec leur rdv je te l'accorde.
Et pour ce qui est de négocier, je suis de ton avis, le pire c'est le mec qui est choqué que les gens négocie sur leboncoin alors que c'est la base du truc, un vide grenier sur internet ou l'intérêt est de discuter les prix vu que l'on y vend de l'occasion... si tu veux pas que l'on négocie tes prix va sur eBay...


----------



## doobie78 (16 Décembre 2012)

C'est du pipeau cette histoire de reduc. Hormis les reduc habituelles a savoir : la remise enseignement, les ristournes client business, le refurb sur le net et l'unique journee du black friday, Apple ne fait JAMAIS de remise que ce soit sur son hardware, ses accessoires ou ses softs. De plus un specialiste n'a aucune marge de maneuvre et dans tous les cas seul un manager viendra prendre le temps de vous expliquer pourquoi vous n'aurez aucune ristourne et que vous etes libre de profiter des 10% que la Fnac vous propose. Dans tous les cas c'est de l'Apple que vous achetez. 
Ne croyez pas les histoires trop belles... Ou demandez des preuves.


----------



## Arsiesys (16 Décembre 2012)

C'est 5% à la Fnac avec la carte adhérent, pas 10.


----------



## Sly54 (16 Décembre 2012)

Arsiesys a dit:


> C'est 5% à la Fnac avec la carte adhérent, pas 10.


10% de temps en temps (il y a encore eu une promo il y a deux ou trois semaines)


----------



## greenhoouse (16 Décembre 2012)

francois67000 a dit:


> Je crois rêver en voyant ça ! Tu n'aura pas de remise, Apple va très bien contrairement à ce que tu dis ! Si tu te bases à l'activité boursière c'est que tu as rien compris à l'économie réel lol !
> 
> Donc non ne t'attend pas à une remise !! Apple n'a pas besoin de faire des remises pour faire vendre ses produits !



relis bien le sujet j'ai pas eu une réduc' au sens propre du terme mais le clavier gratuit sa fait toujours plaisir ( cela étant normal vu qu'il font pas mal de la marge sur les accessoires) lis bien toute la conversations avant de t'exprimer.



> C'est du pipeau cette histoire de reduc. Hormis les reduc habituelles a savoir : la remise enseignement, les ristournes client business, le refurb sur le net et l'unique journee du black friday, Apple ne fait JAMAIS de remise que ce soit sur son hardware, ses accessoires ou ses softs. De plus un specialiste n'a aucune marge de maneuvre et dans tous les cas seul un manager viendra prendre le temps de vous expliquer pourquoi vous n'aurez aucune ristourne et que vous etes libre de profiter des 10% que la Fnac vous propose. Dans tous les cas c'est de l'Apple que vous achetez.
> Ne croyez pas les histoires trop belles... Ou demandez des preuves.



la preuve tu peux l'avoir vas voir le personnel de l'AS à odysseum le vendeur a qui j'ai acheté s'appelle  Anthony tu peux aller le voir et y demandé si tu veux (c'était le même vendeur qui m'avait vendu mon MBPR) je fournirais un Scan de la facture dés que je retourne chez moi (d'ici 3 semaine si le post n'est pas encore mort) je peux pas faire mieux.

ensuite on ne dit jamais jamais, pour les non convaincus parlés en a un personnel de votre AS. il ne vous mangera pas ce sont des personnes normales; c'est pas parce qu'il travaille dans un apple Store qu'il ne sont la que pour vendre; incité a la vente ou vous conseiller; ce sont des humains eux aussi et souvent bien plus aimable et accessibles que dans la plupart des revendeurs (qui on des connaissances moins approfondis des mac(s) ).


----------



## Arsiesys (16 Décembre 2012)

@Sly54 : En effet, mais c'était une promotion exceptionnelle. En fait, il y'a eu 10% lors du black friday, c'est arrivé une seule fois dans l'année, pour contrer l'offre d'Apple. 

A côté, il y'a également eu plusieurs "week-end adhérents", ce n'est pas une remise de 10%, mais un crédit de point à hauteur de 10&#8364; par tranche de 100&#8364; d'achats valables sur les produits en temps normal remisable (les iPad par exemple n'étaient pas éligibles à cette offre). Ces chèques cadeaux étaient alors utilisables pour un prochain achat (pratique pour financer une smart cover/case ou autre par exemple).

Donc, à part les 5 "Week End Adhérents" avec cette offre, et le black friday, c'est uniquement 5% sur :
- Macbook Pro
- Macbook Air
- iMac
Actuellement, les deux premiers modèles de Mac Mini ne sont pas éligible aux 5% (ça va peut être changer, vu qu'ils n'étaient pas non plus éligibles aux remises persos, mais ça a été "corrigé" jeudi dernier). Auparavant, seul le premier modèle de Mac Mini n'était pas éligible. 

Concernant les iPad, ils n'ont jamais été éligible au 5% adhérents, et il est peu probable que ça change. A noter, l'iPad 2 est à 399&#8364; à la Fnac et 409&#8364; chez Apple.

Edit : Petit ajout, comme greenhoouse a précisé, il est beaucoup plus rentable "d'offrir" un accessoire que de faire de la remise immédiate. Exemple bête. Certains magasins offrent une housse / protection avec un iPad pour l'achat de l'iPad et d'un service de garantie. Supposons qu'en valeur faciale la housse coute 39&#8364;, en réalité, le magasin l'achète entre 7 et 15&#8364; hors taxes (excepté les access Apple, parce que c'est un poil plus cher en revanche).


----------



## pignon_61 (17 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Pensez-vous que l'offre Fnac 10 en chèques cadeaux pour 100 d'achat sera reconduite en janvier (un vendeur Fnac m'a assuré qu'ils ne le feraient plus en décembre) ?

J'imagine qu'après les fêtes de fin d'année, il y a un creux dans les ventes, une telle opération contribuerai à maintenir le chiffre d'affaire. Ou alors je rêve, je ne sais pas ^^


----------



## Sly54 (17 Décembre 2012)

Arsiesys a dit:


> A côté, il y'a également eu plusieurs "week-end adhérents", ce n'est pas une remise de 10%, mais un crédit de point à hauteur de 10 par tranche de 100 d'achats valables sur les produits en temps normal remisable (les iPad par exemple n'étaient pas éligibles à cette offre).


Exact, ta précision est la bienvenue.




Arsiesys a dit:


> Certains magasins offrent une housse / protection avec un iPad pour l'achat de l'iPad et d'un service de garantie. Supposons qu'en valeur faciale la housse coute 39, en réalité, le magasin l'achète entre 7 et 15 hors taxes (excepté les access Apple, parce que c'est un poil plus cher en revanche).


Stratégie gagnant - gagnant : le client repart avec un objet qui lui aurait couté 39 , sans que le magasin débourse cette somme.




pignon_61 a dit:


> Pensez-vous que l'offre Fnac 10 en chèques cadeaux pour 100 d'achat sera reconduite en janvier (un vendeur Fnac m'a assuré qu'ils ne le feraient plus en décembre) ?


On le sait une petite dizaine de jours à l'avance


----------



## iluro_64 (17 Décembre 2012)

On se croirait au Caire, dans les souks


----------



## greenhoouse (17 Décembre 2012)

oui c'est vrai la sa part dans tout les sens


----------



## melaure (17 Décembre 2012)

Je découvre ce sujet frais et amusant ...

Négocier avec Apple, quelle drôle d'idée !!! Hahahahaha !


----------



## r e m y (17 Décembre 2012)

melaure a dit:


> Je découvre ce sujet frais et amusant ...
> 
> Négocier avec Apple, quelle drôle d'idée !!! Hahahahaha !



Un vendeur imprudent consent une remise et voilà où ça nous mène!


----------



## melaure (17 Décembre 2012)

Impec, on va bientôt pouvoir acheter des actions à 100$


----------



## foggarty (22 Décembre 2012)

Perso 2 MBP 13, avec reduc étudiante, on a eu 8% sur les accessoires. En gros au final ça nous faisait les souris gratos entre toutes les réeduc. Mais bon visiblement la marge de negociation est très limités.


----------



## macbookeur75 (22 Décembre 2012)

faut arrêter de parler de "négociation"

dans un apple store, il y a le tarif pour les étudiants, bien connus et soumis à conditions

et le prix grand public

basta

ça me fait rire quand j'entends des discours du genre "j'achète pour 2000 euros vous offrez une housse?"

c'est pas le souk de marrakech hein


----------



## JustTheWay (22 Décembre 2012)

macbookeur75 a dit:


> faut arrêter de parler de "négociation"
> 
> dans un apple store, il y a le tarif pour les étudiants, bien connus et soumis à conditions
> 
> ...



C'est pas parce que au final tu n'as rien que ça ne vaut pas le coup d'essayer. Mais libre à chacun de faire ce qu'il veut, et je vois trop ce qu'il y a de rigolo à économiser même une trentaine d'euros.

Quand tu achètes un scooter c'est ultra courant de négocier .... et en France.

De même avec les opérateurs de téléphonie ....
Et encore pleins d'autres domaines.

Autant faire marcher la concurrence entre les magasins "Ah vous voulez pas faire une remise, bon je vais à la fnac", Darty/Boulanger ... Parfois ça marche, parfois non.


----------



## Arsiesys (22 Décembre 2012)

Et bien en tout cas, n'en déplaise à ceux qui pensent que y'a pas de remise dans l'univers Apple :

L'Apple Store de Parly 2 consent à des remises, selon les cas de figures (vu en live avec mes clients)
1formatik, APR Versaillais fait également de la remise (même sur l'iPad), si il y'a une grosse somme
La Fnac P2 en fait également, mais ça c'est pas neuf.

Tous privilégient évidemment le "don client". C'est pas vraiment étonnant.


----------



## NightWalker (23 Décembre 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> C'est pas parce que au final tu n'as rien que ça ne vaut pas le coup d'essayer. Mais libre à chacun de faire ce qu'il veut, et je vois trop ce qu'il y a de rigolo à économiser même une trentaine d'euros.



Tout à fait d'accord. Avec une trentaine d'euro on peut en plus acheter une clé de 32Go. Donc pas de petits économies.


----------



## iluro_64 (23 Décembre 2012)

J'ai effectivement eu une réduction lorsque j'ai acheté l'iMac Alu en 2008. Pas vraiment une réduction, un cadeau, une clé USB de 4 Go (4 Go ? je pense je n'en suis pas certain). Je n'avais rien demandé d'ailleurs. Peut-être était-ce parce que, un an auparavant, j'avais acheté un iMac Blanc 17" !


----------

